# AluBook 15 : baisse de qualité chez Apple ?



## wilfried protozoaire (24 Novembre 2005)

Juste une petite histoire à vous raconter :
- début octobre, je m'achète (enfin) un AluBook 15 (l'avant-dernier modèle)  
- retour chez moi, je déballe, je teste ... horreur : un joli ensemble de pixels morts (plutôt bleu vif) au centre de l'écran  
- retour chez le revendeur, échange  
- je teste sur place : d'autres pixels morts (des noirs, des blancs, des bleus)
- re-échange (donc on est au 3ème AluBook) : idem :mouais: 
- re-re-échange : pas le temps de tester, le revendeur ferme
- je rentre chez moi .... pareil  
- je retourne le lundi chez le revendeur, re-re-re-échange, mais là c'est son dernier AluBook
- on ne voit rien sur le moment ... mais le soir même je détecte de nouveaux pixels morts, et en plus une sorte de "tâche" (zone sombre de l'écran, globalement en haut à gauche, mais pas dans un coin)  
- mon revendeur me rembourse :rose: 

Déjà, étonnement : alors qu'Apple frime ("les écrans que nous rejetons sont ceux qui prennent nos concurrents"), voilà 5 AluBook d'affilé avec des problèmes.  

Quelques jours plus tard, c'est le nouvel AluBook.
Je me dis que comme l'écran change, il y aura sans doute moins de pépin.

Bref, j'achète, je teste ... miracle, l'écran est nickel.  
Pas non plus le problème de "barre noire" que relèvent certains, ni de problème de batterie ... ouf !  
Donc je commence à l'utiliser, installe mes softs, y mets mes données, et je commence à ripper mes CDs.
Et là, nouvelle galère : le SD DL "recrache" ce que je lui insère (à peu près 4x sur 5). Que ce soit du CD Audio, CDR, CDRW, DVD Vidéo, DVDR, DVDRW ... même les DVD Vidéo tous neufs.  :mouais: 
Zap de PRAM, Zap de NVRAM, reset PMU, Safe Mode, nouveaux users, re-install clean ... rien n'y fait (il me recrache même mes DVDs OSX.4 livrés neufs avec la machine)  

Bref, il va retourner en SAV 
Je ne sais pas encore (je vais voir toute à l'heure) si j'aurais un échange du SD, ou un échange standard de la machine ... mais même si on m'échange la machine, c'est re-roulette russe :mouais:  : est-ce que je vais avoir une batterie HS, un écran avec des pixels morts, ou avec une barre noire, un SD HS ... ou encore autre chose  

Ma conclusion : mais que se passe-t'il avec cette fameuse "qualité de fabrication" réputée  ? Pour info, j'ai déjà eu une dizaine de Macs (dont 2 Titanium et un AluBook 17), et je n'ai jamais eu tant de problèmes. J'aurais pu comprendre si j'avais pris un iBook à 990 ¤ ... mais pas pour un PowerBook à plus de 2.000 ¤.


----------



## Thanidran (24 Novembre 2005)

ça se remarque de plus en plus... Il va falloir qu'ils redressent serieusement la barre maintenant qu'ils commencent a s'imposer et qu'on parle d'eux un peu partout...

J'espere ne pas avoir ta poisse sur ma commande


----------



## redanovitch (24 Novembre 2005)

Je commence à avoir le même avis que toi. Je suis à mon troisième powerbook 17". Le premier (1.33GHz) avait deux pixels morts, un SD avec des cliquetis et un trackpad erratique. Néanmoins, il fonctionnait bien.

Puis, j'achète le modèle de février 2005 (1.67GHz). Tout est nickel sauf l'écran qui a un tout petit pixel mort qui ne dérange en rien. Je me dis que soit apple s'améliore soit j'ai eu du bol (mais un pixel quand même) ; quoique que pour un haut de gamme comme le 17", et qui se veut être le nec plus ultra d'apple, c'est à peine passable.

Après usage, à la sortie du dernier modèle, je revends le mien et j'achète le nouveau. L'argument de vente étant un écran lumineux avec une meilleure résolution, je me dis qu'apple passe à la qualité supérieure. Eh bien, hier, je reçois mon nouveau 17" et paf deux grosses tâches sombres sur les coins bas gauche et droit de l'écran. Je fais faire un échange standard (j'attends TNT aujour'hui pour le récupérer).

Le problème c'est que mon chef a aussi acheté le dernier 17". Il est nickel. On peut le passer sous le microscope! Mais mon expérience me fait craindre, aujourd'hui, que chez apple la norme soit au mininum un défaut par machine et que celles qui sont parfaites ne sont qu'une erreur de production (ce devrait être le contraire).

Apple moins scrupuleux sur la qualité de ses produits même jusqu'au haut de gamme? On verra avec celui que l'on va me remplacer, mais je ne me fais guère d'illusion!


----------



## illya Milapine (24 Novembre 2005)

Gniarf vous n'avez pas de bol les mecs !!! 

j'ai reçu mon powerbook 15" HD derniere génération hier, et tout roule !!! une merveille !!!


----------



## Thanidran (24 Novembre 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Gniarf vous n'avez pas de bol les mecs !!!
> 
> j'ai reçu mon powerbook 15" HD derniere génération hier, et tout roule !!! une merveille !!!



tu me rassures


----------



## illya Milapine (24 Novembre 2005)

oh mais de rien


----------



## desertea (24 Novembre 2005)

Mon iBook est impec !!!
Et un pote vient d'en acheté un il y a deux semaines, pas de pb ni de pixel mort. 
Idem pour le iMac 20" de mon père acheté la semaine dernière.


Il ne faut pas oublier, que le zéro défaut n'existe pas, et de plus, nous sommes sur un forum.
Ce qui veut dire, que la majorité des personnes inscrites représentent une minorité d'utilisateurs qui rencontrent des problèmes.

Les problèmes de pixels morts existeront toujours, de plus, les pixels peuvent "mourir" qu'après plusieurs semaines d'utilisation ...

Cordialement


----------



## Thanidran (24 Novembre 2005)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Mon iBook est impec !!!
> Et un pote vient d'en acheté un il y a deux semaines, pas de pb ni de pixel mort.
> Idem pour le iMac 20" de mon père acheté la semaine dernière.
> 
> ...



tout a fait exact


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (24 Novembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas là pour dire "Apple sucks", bien au contraire.
Je dis juste que j'ai eu plein de Macs (9 chez moi, 6 au boulot), et que c'est la première fois que 6 machines neuves d'affilé ont des problèmes. Peut-être un manque de bol, mais je me demande justement si ce n'est pas une nouvelle tendance d'Apple de faire "au plus juste" en termes de qualité, pour avoir des prix raisonnables.

Encore une fois, Apple a fait des efforts considérables pour les machines dites "Grand Public", type iBook, Mini, iMac. Que celà se traduise par une qualité différente, je comprends. Mais sur la gamme "Power", qui est toujours bien plus chère que la concurrence, perdre le premium de la qualité n'est pas une bonne chose :mouais: 

Il y a 1 an, je constatais qu'un portable PC de même prix qu'un PowerBook était de qualité de fabrication dégueue. Aujourd'hui, j'ai plutôt tendance à équilibre mon jugement. Bien sûr, c'est mon expérience perso, et elle n'est statistiquement pas forcément représentative. Car oui, sur ces forums, nous représentons certainement une minorité, mais aussi des fanas qui poussent Apple, même dans ses moments difficiles. En tant que fanas, nous faisons certainement plus attention que d'autres à la perfection des produits de la Pomme. Le fait que de plus en plus d'entre nous découvrent des problèmes de qualité cache sans doute que la majorité aussi, mais que cette majorité ne le remarque pas, ou n'en parle pas ici  

Donc une nouvelle fois, je me demande, et je ne sais pas pour être honnête, si la "qualité Apple" n'est pas en train de disparaître. Sur le hard uniquement, pas de problème sur le soft (sinon, franchement, on serait comme sur PC)  

Au final, je recommande à chacun qui achète un Mac neuf de commencer par faire un test complet de tout le hardware, histoire de pouvoir bénéficier de l'échange standard que proposent certains revendeurs (dont l'AppleStore itself). Mon erreur ici est d'avoir découvert quelques jours trop tard les problèmes de SDrive ... et maintenant je suis parti pour au moins 3 à 6 semaines de SAV sans ma précieuse machine (que j'adore, n'en doutez pas)


----------



## redanovitch (24 Novembre 2005)

Parfaitement d'accord avec toi wilfried. On ne peut pas généraliser sur nos cas uniques ce serait un mauvais échantillonnage. Malgré tout, je préfère rester sur mac à tout prix et à tout défaut.


----------



## tinibook (24 Novembre 2005)

:afraid: 5 voir 6 apparemment PB "flambant neufs" à problèmes !!

Ben là tu dois pas être loin du record 

Si ça peut te "rassurer" le mien n'a (jusqu'à maintenant   ) aucun défaut majeur. Cependant, il serait dommage que cette tendance à la baisse de qualité chez Apple s'enracine et ne devienne banale 

Courage, c'est pas de pô!!


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (24 Novembre 2005)

Bon, je pars en SAV, et j'ai plus qu'à croiser les doigts.
Une question pour vous : achat à la Fnuck (sans extension de garantie).
Vous me recommandez de passer par leur SAV, ou par un Centre de Maintenance agréé en direct ?

Je suis tout prêt d'une Fnuck, mais loin des Centres ... qui d'ailleurs aujourd'hui m'annoncent 3 à 5 semaines de délais (alors que j'ai déjà un numéro de dossier A.Care)  

Pour rire, je préfère qu'ils me changent juste le SD et pas la machine complète ... au moins je sais que la batterie et l'écran sont impec


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2005)

Tu as vraiment pas de chance, j'espere que ton pb sera régle


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (24 Novembre 2005)

Lu tous les posts sur les différents SAV ... hum ... ben je vais vivre avec mon problème de SD quelques temps, pas possible de me passer de mon AluB chéri pendant 6 semaines :love: 

Ca se trouve, un petit firmware update va finir par corriger ça, et sinon, je vais attendre l'été pour le mettre en SAV  

Si je craque ou je trouve une solution, je vous dis


----------



## Komac (24 Novembre 2005)

est-ce que tu porte des bas nylon ? problème d'électricité statique  

(il est vrai que le powerbook 15" a eu plusieur type de défaut... sur le mien, AluBook 1,25 Ghz de fin 2003, un slot mémoire défectueux après quelques mois, changement de carte mère, sous garantie heureusement)

maintenant, tout roule...

:mouais:


----------



## chokobelle (24 Novembre 2005)

Salut!

J'ai acheté mon powerbook à la fnac, et après un problème de son (prise casque out), j'ai appelé le SAV Apple directement.

Ils sont venus le chercher chez moi, et je l'ai retrouvé 4/5 jours plus tard, tout bô tout bien reparé 

==> Appelle direct le SAV (le numéro doit être planqué quelque part sur le site  )


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

wilfried protozoaire a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite histoire à vous raconter :
> - début octobre, je m'achète (enfin) un AluBook 15 (l'avant-dernier modèle)
> - retour chez moi, je déballe, je teste ... horreur : un joli ensemble de pixels morts (plutôt bleu vif) au centre de l'écran
> - retour chez le revendeur, échange
> ...




Peut-être que ce revendeur achète des lots viciés à pas cher


----------



## Imaginus (24 Novembre 2005)

Idem pour la mega commande de Powerbook de la boite. Zero probleme.

Bon maintenant il serait peut etre temps de se poser des questions sur ton fameux revendeur...
Soit il joue au foot avec ses cartons ou soit c'est une pluche qui se fait marcher sur les pieds par Apple.


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (24 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> J'ai acheté mon powerbook à la fnac, et après un problème de son (prise casque out), j'ai appelé le SAV Apple directement.
> 
> ...




Hum ... ben c'est le même revendeur.
Côté SAV d'Apple, ils m'ont demandé de le déposer dans un centre de maintenance agréé, ils ne m'ont pas proposé de venir le prendre.
NB : je n'ai ni Apple Care étendu, ni garantie Fnuck étendue :rose:


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (24 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour la mega commande de Powerbook de la boite. Zero probleme.
> 
> Bon maintenant il serait peut etre temps de se poser des questions sur ton fameux revendeur...
> Soit il joue au foot avec ses cartons ou soit c'est une pluche qui se fait marcher sur les pieds par Apple.



Je me serais fait Fnucker ?


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2005)

En gros c'est démerde toi


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (25 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En gros c'est démerde toi


 
J'comprends pas ton post :rose: ...


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (25 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> J'ai acheté mon powerbook à la fnac, et après un problème de son (prise casque out), j'ai appelé le SAV Apple directement.
> 
> ...


 
Tu pourrais juste me dire :
- si tu avais un AppleCare étendu (ou juste la garantie Apple standard - AppleCare 90 jours)
- si tu avais une extension de garantie Fnuck (je ne pense pas, sinon tu serais sans doute passé par eux)
- quand tu as fait la demande par rapport à la date d'achat (dans les 7 jours ? dans les 15 jours ? dans les 30 jours ? dans les 90 jours ?)
- si tu as dû payer quelquechose

Cà pourra m'aider ...


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (25 Novembre 2005)

Quelques news (si ça intéresse certains)  :
- hier je me disais que je gardais la machine, et que je verrais plus tard si le problème "se corrige tout seul",
- nouvelle soirée avec l'AluBook ... et là il commence à me cracher les disques non plus dans 80% des cas, mais dans 99% (je vous raconte pas quand vous voulez regarder un film sympa avec Madame la Ministre de l'Intérieur :rateau: )
- cet après-midi, je rappelle l'AppleCare, je leur explique que passer par un Centre de Maintenance agréé qui m'annonce 1 à 2 mois de délai, pour une machine qui a 3 semaines, et alors que j'ai déjà changé 5 fois de bécane, ça commence à être un tantinet agaçant
- bref, ils m'envoient quelqu'un la semaine prochaine  

On va voir si ça le fait, mais en tout cas, s'ils viennent rapidement et réparent le problème, je n'ai plus rien à dire : s'il y a des problèmes de qualité, au moins ils mettent les moyens derrière  
Juste un bémol, pour rebondir sur des remarques dans ce post : faut quand même être un fana minoritaire pour ce type de geste d'Apple (que j'apprécie par ailleurs grandement). La majorité serait retournée à la Fnuck et aurait dû attendre 2 mois (délais annoncés par eux) pour avoir le problème corrigé


----------



## chokobelle (25 Novembre 2005)

Alors aucun apple care ou garantie flac étendue.

Mais j'étais dans la période des 90 jours 

J'ai rien payé du tout.

Uala


----------



## zoranzor (3 Décembre 2005)

wilfried protozoaire a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas là pour dire "Apple sucks", bien au contraire.
> Je dis juste que j'ai eu plein de Macs (9 chez moi, 6 au boulot), et que c'est la première fois que 6 machines neuves d'affilé ont des problèmes. Peut-être un manque de bol, mais je me demande justement si ce n'est pas une nouvelle tendance d'Apple de faire "au plus juste" en termes de qualité, pour avoir des prix raisonnables.
> 
> Encore une fois, Apple a fait des efforts considérables pour les machines dites "Grand Public", type iBook, Mini, iMac. Que celà se traduise par une qualité différente, je comprends. Mais sur la gamme "Power", qui est toujours bien plus chère que la concurrence, perdre le premium de la qualité n'est pas une bonne chose :mouais:
> ...



Malheureuse mésaventure! à un tel prix d'achat, on est en droit d'éxiger de la qualité, défaut: tolérence zéro. Par contre dans ton discour, tu as tendance à diviser le monde en deux: celui des utilisateurs grand public et celui des élus, ceux qui s'extirpent du bas de gamme.
On sait très bien que les différences entre les Powerbook et les Ibook répondent à une clientèle différente, du moins, au point de vue monétaire. Si Apple n'est pas très généreux sur certain équipements pour les ordinateurs moins chers, il n'a cependant jamais négligé la qualité de ses produits.
Au delà du standing, ce n'est pas la couleur de taule de ta
 machine  qui compte mais ce que tu fais de ta machine.Il y beaucoup de gens qui ont des ordi très pointus et qui sont de véritables ados. D'ailleurs sans tous ces adultes ados, l'informatique n'aurait pas tout ce succès.
Pour ma part, je suis un adulte et mon 12 pouce Ibook est un outil de travail. beaucoup de mes collègues ont des taules d'allu comme toi, de grandes dalles. Presque des panneaux solaires. ils passent beaucoup de temps à parler de leur acquisition mais leur rendement au boulot n'est pas meilleur. Je les taquine souvent avec leur Powerbook en leur disant que la couleur chromée de leur ordi irait bien dans une cuisine, entre le grille pain et le frigidaire chromé. ( je vis en Amérique du nord ). je leur dis que la prochaine fois ,ils devraient avoir un ordi en taule Ondulée.
je crois qu'un ordi Apple est un formidable outil, un outil de liberté, de travail, d'exploration, de dépassement mais  certainement pas un prétexte à la bourgeoisie.


----------



## tinibook (3 Décembre 2005)

zoranzor a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je suis un adulte et mon 12 pouce Ibook est un outil de travail. beaucoup de mes collègues ont des taules d'allu comme toi, de grandes dalles. Presque des panneaux solaires. ils passent beaucoup de temps à parler de leur acquisition mais leur rendement au boulot n'est pas meilleur.





Toi tu dois bosser dans les RH, non ?


----------



## zoranzor (5 Décembre 2005)

Pas vraiment, je travaille dans le monde bancaire et j'utilise mon Ibook pour faire des transactions avec la bourse à l'étranger mais seulementt des investissements propres, des entreprises avec un code d'éthique. Tiens ce dernier mois, mon Ibook a encore battu le clan des Alluminiums bourgeois, les Power allu. L'ordi ne remplacera jamais celui qui est derrière l'ordi. Le 12 pouces Ibook est très discret, pas difficile, voyage bien, ne se fait pas remarquer et fait son boulot. Quand tu voyage, c'est le compromis idéal.
Petit mais efficace avec un sens d'adaptation très marqué.
Bonne journée, ou soirée selon le fuseau.


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (8 Décembre 2005)

zoranzor a dit:
			
		

> Par contre dans ton discour, tu as tendance à diviser le monde en deux: celui des utilisateurs grand public et celui des élus, ceux qui s'extirpent du bas de gamme.


Je parle de la différence entre la gamme Power et la gamme i, pas de la différence entre les utilisateurs de ces produits  .



			
				zoranzor a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'un ordi Apple est un formidable outil, un outil de liberté, de travail, d'exploration, de dépassement mais certainement pas un prétexte à la bourgeoisie.


Si j'ai pris un Alu, ce n'est pas pour la frime mais pour ses caractéristiques, en particulier d'écran, que je ne retrouve pas sur un iBook :sleep:


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (8 Décembre 2005)

J'avais promis de vous faire un retour sur la fin de mon histoire de Superdrive.

AppleCare m'a indiqué (via tél), qu'il fallait changer le Superdrive et m'adresser à un Centre de Maintenance agréé.
Ces centres m'ont dit que les délais seraient de 1 à 2 mois  
Après rappel à AppleCare, ils ont décidé de m'envoyer quelqu'un pour une réparation sur site  
Mais là, le "réparateur" m'indique qu'il ne peut pas le faire sur site, Apple lui a d'abord demandé un diagnostique :mouais: 
Donc ils prennent quand même ma machine jeudi dernier ... mais ils me la ramènent hier (donc moins d'une semaine) ... Superdrive changé :love: 

Premiers tests hier soir : plus de problème.
J'attends de faire des tests plus poussés ce week-end, mais ça a l'air résolu  

Conclusion pour moi : oui, il semble que les problèmes se soient multipliés sur certaines machines de la Pomme. C'est ce que je vois sur les différents forums, entre la multiplication des problèmes d'écran (Alu mais aussi nouveaux iMac), et aussi des Superdrive (Alu en particulier). Par contre, la Pomme semble avoir conscience de ces problèmes, et n'hésite pas à faire des efforts en SAV. Ce qui est pour moi une bonne compensation  
Une nouvelle fois, pour avoir obtenu une réparation "rapide", j'ai dû pas mal insister, passer des coups de fil (le numéro AppleCare n'est pas si simple que ça à trouver), fouiller les forums, essayer de réparer moi-même ... et je réitère l'idée que si l'on n'est pas un "fana" (ces fameuses personnes qui s'expriment ici, voir les posts précédents, et ça ne vient pas de moi), on se retrouve avec 1 à 3 mois d'immobilisation d'une machine neuve payée tout de même assez chère ...


----------

